# Lingua



## Gene Howe (Jun 7, 2012)

We had a home raised beef butchered last winter and split it with some friends. They chose not to take any of the organ meats. So, we gladly took it all. The liver and brains are already gone and were delicious. Brains and eggs for breakfast. Red neck caviar!!!

Yesterday, the wife cooked, skinned and sliced up the tongue. Tonight....cold tongue sandwiches and home grown radishes. MMMMMMMMMMM! 

The other 2/3 will be chopped up for Chimichangas.

If you are what you eat, tomorrow I'll be able to lick the world.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 7, 2012)

Organs are the most nutritionally beneficial parts of the animals with some exceptions. For those that cannot stomach the thought of it I say - eat your heart out.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jun 7, 2012)

Lady walks in to a butcher shop and asks what the special was. Butcher replies, Beef tongue"
"ugh" she says, "I wouldn't eat anything that comes out of a cow's mouth, give me a dozen eggs".




Kevin said:


> Organs are the most nutritionally beneficial parts of the animals with some exceptions. For those that cannot stomach the thought of it I say - eat your heart out.


----------



## jimmythewoodworker (Jun 7, 2012)

Gene Howe said:


> Lady walks in to a butcher shop and asks what the special was. Butcher replies, Beef tongue"
> "ugh" she says, "I wouldn't eat anything that comes out of a cow's mouth, give me a dozen eggs".
> 
> 
> ...



Rocky Mountain Oysters


----------



## Dane Fuller (Jun 7, 2012)

Can't stand beef liver. Not the thought of it, but the taste. I can probably eat a whole tub of fried chicken livers with gravy & toast though. Crap! Now I'm drooling.


----------



## DKMD (Jun 7, 2012)

I love tongue... Makes for a great taco, too!


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Jun 7, 2012)

Gene Howe said:


> We had a home raised beef butchered last winter and split it with some friends. They chose not to take any of the organ meats. So, we gladly took it all. The liver and brains are already gone and were delicious. Brains and eggs for breakfast. Red neck caviar!!!
> 
> Yesterday, the wife cooked, skinned and sliced up the tongue. Tonight....cold tongue sandwiches and home grown radishes. MMMMMMMMMMM!
> 
> ...




This smiley will have to do as I cannot find the pukey one!:wacko1:
Tom


----------



## HomeBody (Jun 10, 2012)

Just picked up a side of beef yesterday. Donated the ox tail, tongue, liver, and etc. to the food bank. I like that stuff but my wife is too squeemish to cook it. Gary


----------



## Gene Howe (Jun 10, 2012)

It can smell up the kitchen, too. 
But, those tongue sandwiches were soooo good. 



HomeBody said:


> Just picked up a side of beef yesterday. Donated the ox tail, tongue, liver, and etc. to the food bank. I like that stuff but my wife is too squeemish to cook it. Gary


----------

